

Why Isn’t C Memory Safe Yet? - gnosis
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/715

======
ExpiredLink
The real question is why hasn't a language emerged that is as efficient as C
but much safer? Undoubtedly such language is feasible.

~~~
johnny22
lua seems to be the closest option

~~~
pubby
Do you have any examples of how Lua is as efficient as C?

~~~
johnny22
nothing is going to be efficient as C if you want it to manage the problems of
C.

Lua just happens to be the thinnest wrapper i've seen on top of C that offers
enough extras to make it worth learning/using over C.

------
nerd_in_rage
Because then it wouldn't be C?

